# Wasserkühlung (komplett oder einzeln)



## Seasons8 (4. November 2011)

*Wasserkühlung (komplett oder einzeln)*

Hallo,


biete hier eine wenig fenutzte Wasserkühlung an.
Wurde Anfang Oktober bei Aquatuning gekauft.

Wurde für ein System mit Core i5 2500k und 2 Gtx 580 verwendet.


Biete hier folgende Komponenten an .. ist alles recht jung.
Am liebsten würd ich es gerne komplett verkaufen.

NexXxoS NVXP 580/570 Serie (2x ! mit SLI Verbindungsnippel) je 45€ , Wärmeleitpads und Paste müssen dazugekauft werden
Standfüße MO-RA 3 -> 10€
MO-RA 3 Radiator 1080 Fläche (9x 120mm Lüfter o.ä.) -> 110€
Zusätzlicher 240mm Radiator Stealth GT irgendwas...(sehr dünn !) -> 20€
9x Alphacool 120 mm Coolmove Lüfter -> 30€
EK Water Blocks EK SUPREME ACETAL (bei mir für Core i5 2500K am laufen) -> 30€
Gut 2-3 Flaschen EK UV Coolant (UV Blue) -> je 5€
250 ml Ausgleichsbehälter in schwarzem Nickel von Phobya -> 15€
Schnellverschluss G1/4'' AG auf Kupplung und auf Stecker (beides je 2x für den Radiator) -> 20€
4 Sharkoon Kaltlichtkathoden UV damit's schön leuchtet 

Ist natürlich nur das Grobe .. gibt natürlich auch noch einiges an Anschlüssen (G 1/4'' !!!!!) , Shoggy für die Pumpe usw.
Schlauch gibt's auch ...11/8 .. Masterkleer 3 - 4 Meter ? PVC klar ..
Rechnung gibts natürlich dazu.


----------

